# Mefferts or eastsheen? (4x4x4)



## Odin (Apr 9, 2009)

Well my friend is going to buy a 4x4x4, and he wants to know which one he should get. So his questions are: “Should I get a Mefferts or an Eastsheen 4x4x4? And also if it isn’t to much of a hassle can you list the pros and cons of each cube?”

Thanks – EnjoiSkater75


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 9, 2009)

Mefferts > Eastsheen

Pros
-Does not lock up as much, Bigger, Does not pop
Cons
-Center pieces can break.
-Costs more than ES

Eastsheens are smoother, really small, lock up a lot, and are a pain in the butt to re-assemble.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 9, 2009)

Whoops, crap. Voted for the wrong one. Why can't I change my vote?

Agree, Mefferts > Eastsheen.


----------



## Poley (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't own a Meffert's 4x4, so my opinion may be skewed. However, I am very satisfied with my Eastsheen 4x4 and do not see many ways in which another cube could be significantly superior.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 9, 2009)

the mefferts is a clone of the old rubik's brand...everyone loved that... i would have to say mefferts all the way..

pro's of the mefferts:
corner cutting on outer layers
glides nicely after some breaking in 
color recognition is very nice
much larger than an eastsheen so easier turning

cons of the mefferts:
tiles can be annoying even though they look very nice
centers can snap (as mentioned above)
inner layers don't cut corners (but what cube does?)

pros of the eastsheen:
fast out of the box
glides nice
good for people with smaller hands
nice if broken in for say 7-8 months

cons of the eastsheen:
too small if you have bigger hands
LOCKS LIKE MAD!!!
centers can fall out and be lost
no corner cutting capabilites whatsoever (until broken in and even then not always)
can snap if forced


----------



## Musturd (Apr 9, 2009)

This: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208
is a meffert's clone right?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 9, 2009)

Musturd said:


> This: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208
> is a meffert's clone right?



i believe it is


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 9, 2009)

Uh...Meffert's is really good but if you know how to do good maintenance on an ES 4x4, it becomes very good...many people still prefer the Meffert's though. Some people (such as Nakaji) think it is too big, since they are so used to ES


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 9, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Uh...Meffert's is really good but if you know how to do good maintenance on an ES 4x4, it becomes very good...many people still prefer the Meffert's though. Some people (such as Nakaji) think it is too big, since they are so used to ES



well the eastsheen has been out for a whileee so i guess that a ton of people have gotten used to it.. i only started cubing around 7 months ago so i started on a retooled rubiks... the mefferts was a very nice improvement though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 9, 2009)

IMO I think ES 4x4x4s would be the best if there was some way to reduce or even stop all lock-ups and increase its corner cutting ability. I noticed that whenever I get a lock up, it's almost always because of a corner and a centre piece. Surely there's a solution to this?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 9, 2009)

There must be...


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 9, 2009)

hmmmm that's a tough one... isn't the problem caused by the mechanism itself? modding that would be a pain... spring structure?


----------



## Musturd (Apr 9, 2009)

Sand the sharp parts of the center cubies?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 9, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Sand the sharp parts of the center cubies?



Hmm... I might just try this. I think it might be a good solution.


----------



## Musturd (Apr 9, 2009)

Tell me if it works because then I'll get an ES instead of Mefferts (or clone).
I have a Rubik's 4x4x4 and I hate it.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 9, 2009)

there are mods for the rubik's brand too  ever seen thrawst's mod? it's actually decent.. and i don't think that sanding those will work...i still feel that it has to do with the mechanism..sanding the corners might not help all that much.


----------



## Kian (Apr 9, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> IMO I think ES 4x4x4s would be the best if there was some way to reduce or even stop all lock-ups and increase its corner cutting ability. I noticed that whenever I get a lock up, it's almost always because of a corner and a centre piece. Surely there's a solution to this?



Indeed, there is. Buy a Meffert's.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm I the only whose times increased by 30 seconds after getting a Meffert's?
To me, Meffert's is like type D, feels nice, but ruins your look ahead, turns slower than it feels, and ends up giving you crappy times. I was already satisfied with my Eastsheen. Now, I don't have either, but I know for sure that Hi-games.net simulators pwns all real cubes. Can anyone get a 30.01 solve on a real cube?
I think I'm the only one who voted ES who actually has a Meffert's.
Also, why care about the opinion of anyone other than Nakajima?


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 9, 2009)

@puzzlemaster, ES can cut in the middle layers.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 9, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> @puzzlemaster, ES can cut in the middle layers.


To everyone here: Meffert's is amazing and eastsheen isn't and I plan to show you. I've never even had a close to pop with a mefferts. And after a lot of breaking in it pwns. Try camcuber's mod on the Eastsheen 4x4 (I actually invented it even though it isn't really a mod) it makes it a lot better, probably exactly what a V-4 would be like.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> *I'm I the only whose times increased by 30 seconds after getting a Meffert's?*



Yes.

My times decreased by 30 seconds with a mefferts.


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 9, 2009)

Eastsheen avg of 5: 1:17.75
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKsz2veZeg8
Mefferts avg of 5: 1:20.73
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um2MwZ6sXpc

normally I am like 2 seconds faster with the mefferts but not on video ^^ oh and by the way, that eastsheen isn't really broken in, it's the safety one from a friend which he borrowed me and which got solved maybe 80-100 times before..

some few facts from my sight (too lazy to think about writing more right now)...

Mefferts:
Pros:
- cutting corner
- got a real good feel on the outer layers

cons:
- big
- corner pieces can break (2 in one solve at mine -___-)

Eastsheen:
pros:
- amazingly fast right away
- nice smooth feel at all, like there is no friction in this cube..

cons:
- sometimes locks (depending on your turning style too) but not that much as people claim...


----------



## dinki1968 (Apr 10, 2009)

sorry if this is a dumb questions, when you guys said some pieces of mefferts can break, what do you mean by that? I mean, literally?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 10, 2009)

dinki1968 said:


> sorry if this is a dumb questions, when you guys said some pieces of mefferts can break, what do you mean by that? I mean, literally?



lol the pieces can literally snap.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

It is quite rare though.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 10, 2009)

only if you force a ton but i mean who needs to with a mefferts


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 10, 2009)

Another con to ES: if used too much, it gets way too loose to use. My ES is currently in that state; I used to solve it in around 1:20, now I can't get sub-1:30 to save my life.

I use a c4y new 4x4x4 now. I can get sub-minute on good solves.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 10, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Another con to ES: if used too much, it gets way too loose to use. My ES is currently in that state; I used to solve it in around 1:20, now I can't get sub-1:30 to save my life.
> 
> I use a c4y new 4x4x4 now. I can get sub-minute on good solves.



Aren't there adjustable screws on the ES 4x4?

I don't own one, BTW.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 10, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Another con to ES: if used too much, it gets way too loose to use. My ES is currently in that state; I used to solve it in around 1:20, now I can't get sub-1:30 to save my life.
> ...



There are, but i wouldnt suggest touching them...EVER. Theyre really sensitive and dont really need to be touched. 

My ES is still really good...i dont have any problems with it at all. I luv it  but i didnt vote for it because i havent tried a mefferts so i cant really make a comparison...


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

There are adjustable screws, but they don't do much. Even when they are tightened, they are still loose.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

There are these pieces between the edges of ES cubes. What if we took them out? Would the cube still turn well? (assuming it already turns well)


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 10, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> There are these pieces between the edges of ES cubes. What if we took them out? Would the cube still turn well? (assuming it already turns well)



No. After one of them popped in mine (too loose), I took it out of the puzzle. It refused to turn, quite literally. The internal pieces make motion possible on an ES, and also serve to hold the puzzle together.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok, just randomly looking for solutions to improve the ES cube....


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 10, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Ok, just randomly looking for solutions to improve the ES cube....



Actually, I was wondering the same thing, not only on ES 4x4 but on V6. Turns out they serve the same purpose... dangit. There really has to be a way to make ES good again... I tried the sanding thing that daniel0731ex translated, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 11, 2009)

plus they will need constant adjusting after a certain time when the cube gets loose....even when that happens, tightening them won't really have an effect so you're stuck with a cube that's wayyyy too loose.


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Nakajima uses eastsheen, as said before

And because

Nakajima > Everything cube related
Then
ES > Mefferts


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 11, 2009)

byu said:


> Nakajima uses eastsheen, as said before
> 
> And because
> 
> ...



transitive property


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, Nakajima is the main reason why I haven't given up on my ES yet.

@puzzlemaster: I think you're right about the mechanism being the problem.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 11, 2009)

how about spring modding it and then rounding *all* of the pieces? maybe more pop susceptible but possibly more cutting? i also agree that there has to be a way to make it better... lets think about yu's eastsheen.. him playing with it that much must have rounded off which pieces? that being said if we can figure out which pieces were rounded by the turning, we could maybe artificially create this by sanding those pieces.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh his 4x4x4 average of 12 video, Nakajima even put in the description that he was awaiting the arrival of his Mefferts...

--------------------------------------------

How do these cubes compare in size to the current Rubik's 4x4? It's a nice size, and I wouldn't at all mind a little bigger. Not too much, though...
I wouldn't say I have small hands, but they are definitely not big.

I'm probably going to order a mefferts, but that depends of how big the price difference is, and if a mefferts just seems too big.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 24, 2009)

They are both decent cubes. I used my mefferts more as it didn't lock up as much as an ES and it could cut corners. Only con is, if you have small hands the size may be a bit intimidating.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 24, 2009)

If it wasn't for the $7 difference, I would probably go with a Mefferts. I mean seriously, $13 VS. $20? Based on Nakajima's 4x4 avg of 12 video, Eastsheens are plenty good. I can see a few parts where there are minor lockups, but it's still a great cube.

Even though I'm 90% sure I'll buy an ES, does anyone know the dimensions of the Mefferts 4x4? Matter of fact, what are the dimensions of an ES 4x4?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 24, 2009)

ES 4x4 (and 5x5) are 6cm^3.


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 25, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> If it wasn't for the $7 difference, I would probably go with a Mefferts. I mean seriously, $13 VS. $20? Based on Nakajima's 4x4 avg of 12 video, Eastsheens are plenty good. I can see a few parts where there are minor lockups, but it's still a great cube.
> 
> Even though I'm 90% sure I'll buy an ES, does anyone know the dimensions of the Mefferts 4x4? Matter of fact, what are the dimensions of an ES 4x4?



I love how you all base the quality of the eastsheen on one cuber.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 25, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> ES 4x4 (and 5x5) are 6cm^3.



Oh wow, that is small. Rubik's brands are slightly bigger (about a third of a piece).

Anyone else know Meffert's size? Don't tell me like 9 cm  



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > If it wasn't for the $7 difference, I would probably go with a Mefferts. I mean seriously, $13 VS. $20? Based on Nakajima's 4x4 avg of 12 video, Eastsheens are plenty good. I can see a few parts where there are minor lockups, but it's still a great cube.
> ...



It's 10 minutes that show off the potential of an eastsheen. I've seen more than just that one video, but I chose that one to use as an example because it's a good one to use.



yukiwerts said:


> Sorry for the interruption, I'm working on my goal:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=170183#post170183



If the goal means you'll be spamming, it's not so good.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 25, 2009)

about 6.8-6.9cm ^3

and btw it cost 18 USD from the mefferts website, with free shipping, not 20 =P

or you can buy a fake mefferts from dealextreme for 9.90 USD I think? with free shipping as well?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh that size difference isn't really too much, and it doesn't seem to be too big to me...

$18 free shipping? I was cube4you with those prices, I'll go look up Meffert's site (I haven't been to it yet).

This sounds promising...


----------



## Cheese_Board (Apr 26, 2009)

Meffert's also sells Eastsheens for $18 with free shipping.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Based on Nakajima's 4x4 avg of 12 video, Eastsheens are plenty good.





Based on Erik's WR, Meffert's are pretty good


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have slightly tried eastsheens. I have used a Mefferts clone, and a little bit of real Mefferts.

Eastsheens feel weird to me, and they don't cut corners well enough for me. 
My Mefferts clone was awesome. But a center snapped before my comp. I still have not super glued it. 
The Mefferts I borrowed was like the Mefferts clone, but it felt slower. Maybe because it was not lubed. But I still got okay times for me though.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 28, 2009)

How do centers snap?
...
...
...

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208

What about this? It's almost half the price, free shipping; but the review is saying that it's good, but not top-speedcubing material...
Is there a difference between that and this?

http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&id=874275&product=262


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 29, 2009)

*la boompe.*


----------



## sooland (Apr 29, 2009)

MEFFERTS!
Pros: Can cut corners
very fast
good, noticable colors
very smooth
centers never pop
Cons: there are none


----------



## Kian (Apr 29, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> How do centers snap?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



pretty sure it's the exact same cube.


----------



## Koen (Apr 29, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Mefferts > Eastsheen
> 
> Pros
> -Does not lock up as much, Bigger, Does not pop
> ...



Meffert's pop a lot more than Eastsheen.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 29, 2009)

@Kian: So then is there review pretty much bull compared to how well these things are? I could instead just order from DealXtreme for half the price...

@Koen: How bad are the pops?


----------



## Escher (Apr 29, 2009)

@IamWEB - you can buy that cube from cube4you as the 'new 4x4', either stickered or tiled. It is not a mefferts. I dont own a mefferts, so I couldn't say what it was like in comparison, just that off DX its far cheaper than off c4u...


----------



## chuckster2.0 (Apr 30, 2009)

Does eastsheen or mefferts have spring mechanisms for the 4x4x4?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 30, 2009)

There is one, buy a mefferts


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 30, 2009)

chuckster2.0 said:


> Does eastsheen or mefferts have spring mechanisms for the 4x4x4?


No, they don't.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 30, 2009)

I had a mefferts clone, never tried a real mefferts, but I like eastsheen better. Its much looser and faster, but it does lock up pretty bad. Neither of them really cut corners at all. I prefer the smaller size of the eastsheen, as I can fit my fingers around it more comfortably.


----------



## JLarsen (May 1, 2009)

So I got a Meffert's. I'm very disappointed. Not really pleased at all. I corners about the same as an Eastsheen just it's not smooth and takes more force to turn. Also it comes with those crappy tiles.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 1, 2009)

When some of you are posting your opinions about the cubes, you are talking about the quality of the cube after it's been broken-in and lubed, right? If not, I don't really see the point of describing the quality of the cubes, right after you lifted them out of the box and tried doing a few turns.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 2, 2009)

i'm shocked that eastsheen has so many votes.
I just got my Mefferts, and it's the best, far far better than the DX clone.


----------



## IamWEB (May 6, 2009)

Confirmed: I am getting a Mefferts 4x4x4. 
Question: Which color, black or white?

From what I've read around the forums, white are smoother at first, but after breaking in and then lubing, the black ones are better. I would prefer using a black one, but if the white's better, that's what I'm getting.

EastSheen's are great right out of the box, but do Mefferts suck or something when you first buy them?
Do you think a brand new Mefferts would be a lubed Rubik's w/ some breaking in?


----------



## Vulosity (May 6, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Confirmed: I am getting a Mefferts 4x4x4.
> Question: Which color, black or white?
> 
> From what I've read around the forums, white are smoother at first, but after breaking in and then lubing, the black ones are better. I would prefer using a black one, but if the white's better, that's what I'm getting.
> ...



My Black Meffert's went from ultimate stiffness to turnable after lubing. After that, it's just a matter of breaking in and slightly loosening the screw in the core. Some people's black ones cut corners better than their white ones, but the white is smoother.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 6, 2009)

Koen said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Mefferts > Eastsheen
> ...



lol you've had a mefferts pop? i find that incredibly difficult to believe...


----------



## jcuber (May 6, 2009)

It only happens after like 4-5 months of it being almost unbearably loose, and even then only edges pop. It only happened with my white mefferts, I have had the black one only a month now.


----------



## IamWEB (May 6, 2009)

I really want smoothness... but if the black ones perform *better*, then I'm ordering one of those.
Don't take that the wrong way XD


----------



## imaghost (May 6, 2009)

my eastsheen i got recently, it wasnt easy to turn like ive seen on a bunch of videos, but i put some silicone spray in it and its really smooth and i guess you can cut corners a little and it is really easy to turn now... plus i got it for free so what can i say lol. but ive never tried a mefferts brand, but ive tried rubiks and it sucked really badly... plus he poured motor oil on it before adn it falls apart way too easily.


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 6, 2009)

I've had my white one for a little over a month and I feel it getting looser, but I still haven't gotten a pop. Maybe white cubies on a black core would be better in the long run?


----------



## IamWEB (May 6, 2009)

imaghost said:


> my eastsheen i got recently, it wasnt easy to turn like ive seen on a bunch of videos, but i put some silicone spray in it and its really smooth and i guess you can cut corners a little and it is really easy to turn now... plus i got it for free so what can i say lol. but ive never tried a mefferts brand, but ive tried rubiks and it sucked really badly... plus he poured motor oil on it before adn it falls apart way too easily.



Well the motor oil automatically changes the effects of the cube.
Mefferts are like remakes of the old Rubik's 4x4's, which I've never had. The current Rubik's 4x4's are decent at MOST. I can't ever see myself sub-1:30ing with it, although Yu or Erik probably could....


----------



## jcuber (May 6, 2009)

*hint* *wink* *hint*

VIDEOS!


----------



## byu (May 6, 2009)

I've had my ES 4x4 a while now, and I think it's great. It has never popped, it's at a great tension, no corner cutting though.


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 6, 2009)

I would say mefferts because basically thats my personal choice. However Clefferts (Cube For you tiled 4x4) is a clone that is actually thought to be better than the mefferts itself. 

www.cubeforyou.com


----------



## IamWEB (May 7, 2009)

SnappleXXL said:


> I would say mefferts because basically thats my personal choice. However Clefferts (Cube For you tiled 4x4) is a *clone that is actually thought to be better than the mefferts itself. *
> 
> www.cubeforyou.com



Source/Proof/Evidence?


----------



## Vulosity (May 7, 2009)

SnappleXXL said:


> I would say mefferts because basically thats my personal choice. However Clefferts (Cube For you tiled 4x4) is a clone that is actually thought to be better than the mefferts itself.
> 
> www.cubeforyou.com



Just because Monkeydude1313 said so, it's just his opinion. He got a crappy Meffert's 4x4 too.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 7, 2009)

Look, The DX tiled 4x4, the mefferts, the C4U 4x4:

THEY'RE ALL THE SAME.
They Come from the exact same factory.


----------



## Nukoca (May 7, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Look, The DX tiled 4x4, the mefferts, the C4U 4x4:
> 
> THEY'RE ALL THE SAME.
> They Come from the exact same factory.



Where did you learn that?


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 7, 2009)

Okay 1st of all, this should be:

Clefferts 4x4 Vs Eastsheen 4x4

Clefferts is a copy of the Mefferts Cube, and its made by Cube For You.
(Copy Mefferts = Clefferts)
Look at MonkeyDude1313's 4x4 comparison, there is no comparison.

The Clefferts is like under $15 for Black OR White
Its cuts corners and turns nice.

The only reason why you should get an Eastsheen ($16-$18), 
is because you have smaller hands, or want a more portable cube.
And that is exactly why I'm buying a white eastsheen 4x4 instead of a white clefferts 4x4, portability.


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 7, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Look, The DX tiled 4x4, the mefferts, the C4U 4x4:
> ...


Exactly, they may look EXTREMELY similar, but the texture on the tiles is different, and the Mefferts one has a horrible bumpy feeling when you turn it. The clefferts is much more smooth and even. I have no clue about the DX 4x4, it is a copy of the mefferts, but is it a better copy like the clefferts?


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 7, 2009)

"Cleffert's" (the real name is QJ) = DX 4x4 and 5x5


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 7, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> "Cleffert's" (the real name is QJ) = DX 4x4 and 5x5



Thats nice to know, but aren't they almost the same prices excluding shipping?
And I actually knew that, but its more commonly referred to as Clefferts.
When you buy one it has a hole cut out of the box in the shape of "QJ"


----------



## Vulosity (May 7, 2009)

MangoTangoFox said:


> Clefferts is a copy of the Mefferts Cube, and its made by Cube For You.
> (Copy Mefferts = Clefferts)
> Look at MonkeyDude1313's 4x4 comparison, there is no comparison.
> *Monkeydude's videos are interesting, but some of his information is wrong. He just happened to get a crappy Mefferts 4x4. My Mefferts is nothing like his.*





MangoTangoFox said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > "Cleffert's" (the real name is QJ) = DX 4x4 and 5x5 *QJ is also the manufacturer, right?*
> ...


----------



## IamWEB (May 7, 2009)

If the Clefferts are so good, why did it take them 9 pages just to be mentioned? Are there video reviews of these, solves, averages?


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 7, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> MangoTangoFox said:
> 
> 
> > Clefferts is a copy of the Mefferts Cube, and its made by Cube For You.
> ...


Im not sure QJ truly is the manufacturer, I mean for all we know it may be just the box they chose.
Yea I love MonkeyDude's vids.
He hasn't made any good ones recently, but he is working on a collection video, and he is waiting to get 100 cubes for a 100 cube relay, and i think hes pretty close at the moment.
People have told him that his is crappy, but still, its a big price jump for little difference.


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 7, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> If the Clefferts are so good, why did it take them 9 pages just to be mentioned? Are there video reviews of these, solves, averages?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsLjgKujNMk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8oYH0d8SOM

But the bad stuff he says about the Mefferts is supposedly untrue.
SO they should be about the same quality, but the Clefferts (QJ) is cheaper.


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 7, 2009)

I know for a fact that QJ is the manufacturer of these (both on DX and C4U, the equals sign implied they are the same cubes). The name "Cleffert's" is redundant; we don't call knockoff Void cubes "Centosha" Void.


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 7, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> I know for a fact that QJ is the manufacturer of these (both on DX and C4U, the equals sign implied they are the same cubes). The name "Cleffert's" is redundant; we don't call knockoff Void cubes "Centosha" Void.



Okay Okay, Its not really a big deal, I didnt come up with the name...
So if you buy it from dx, the box says QJ on it?


----------



## IamWEB (May 7, 2009)

I'm almost convinced to buy a 'Clefferts' instead, since they seem so amazing, but still...
The Mefferts he has just sucks compared to many other reviews/videos of it. Mefferts are still great, but if the Clefferts are STILL better than that, yes, I'll buy them.
Well, the added bonus of buying C4Y's 4x4x4 is that I could also get an ES 2x2x2 with the money I save, because I currently only have a (fallen apart) Ice Cube.


----------



## jcuber (May 7, 2009)

How could the C4Y or DX 4x4's be better than mefferts if they are the exact same mech? Perhaps the problem here is that few expect good things from a knockoff, and when it turns out to be better than they though, they make a video. People wanted info on the mefferts, so many people made videos.


----------



## chuckster2.0 (May 7, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> chuckster2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Does eastsheen or mefferts have spring mechanisms for the 4x4x4?
> ...


Does any 4x4x4 cube have a spring mechanism?


----------



## Horst2104 (May 7, 2009)

Hi,
the core of my ES 4x4 just broke, after only 2.5 month of use :/ 
i think its because i dropped it on the floor 2 or 3 times, so 3 sides got loose during 2-3 solves. i fixed that as well as the broken part with superglue, but i spend more time to fix it than with cubing the last days, and that sucks. i tried a mefferts once, i was not used to the tiles, but the cube itself felt very stable. 
gonna order one in the next days...
mfg
manu

EDIT:
it broke 2 more times -.- i need a new cube 
is there noone who can produce eastsheen cores out of aluminium ?


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 7, 2009)

Horst2104 said:


> i tried a mefferts once, i was not used to the tiles, but the cube itself felt very stable.



Either take off the tiles or order the stickered Meffert's clone from C4U:
Black
White


----------



## rcnrcn927 (May 23, 2009)

I've heard Mefferts is better, but the tiles are illegal for competitions. If you could get a stickered mefferts or put cubesmith tiles on it, go for it.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (May 23, 2009)

Or if you're willing to order from Cube4you, get a "New 4x4 (With or without tiles)"


----------



## Vulosity (May 23, 2009)

rcnrcn927 said:


> Or if you're willing to order from Cube4you, get a "New 4x4 (With or without tiles)"



If you are going to get it with tiles, according to you, they will also be illegal.

Stop posting that Meffert's tiles are illegal. THEY ARE NOT! What's wrong with you?


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 23, 2009)

rcnrcn927 said:


> I've heard Mefferts is better, but the tiles are illegal for competitions. If you could get a stickered mefferts or put cubesmith tiles on it, go for it.



learn to know what you're talking about... mefferts tiles can only be considered illegal during blindsolving as the corners have mefferts engraved into them...


----------



## //CuBeFrEaK// (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont have a Meffert's but my ES is good enough


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8299


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 27, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> There must be...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8299


----------



## dueone (Sep 1, 2009)

hmm, i want to ask, my meffrets is to loose because of jigaloo...
what should i do to make it more tight... 
can anyone help me?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 1, 2009)

dueone said:


> hmm, i want to ask, my meffrets is to loose because of jigaloo...
> what should i do to make it more tight...
> can anyone help me?



Take it completely apart and find the screw in the core, tighten it if possible. If it is already tightened all the way, how long have you had it? The core may have worn out. Cubes have a lifespan, especially bigcubes. My first set of v-cubes were dead in 6 months of heavy use.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Sep 1, 2009)

the qj brand 4x4 is at least to my expeirience not better than the mefferts while it does turn better the center pieces break if you turn to hard.
i have had mine for just more than a month and have broken two pieces.


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 3, 2009)

I Think Meffert's is The Best For 444!


----------



## dueone (Sep 3, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> dueone said:
> 
> 
> > hmm, i want to ask, my meffrets is to loose because of jigaloo...
> ...



I use jigaloo in the first day I have the cube...(maybe just few minutes after i hold it for the first time...)


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 3, 2009)

dueone said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > dueone said:
> ...



Is it Loose as in you can rattle the corners/edges? And does it lock up a lot because of it? If so, your jig a loo probably ate your pieces and core to make them smaller.


----------



## dueone (Sep 3, 2009)

yes there's a lot space in every layer...
i can do U2 with one finger and one turn 
every time i solve it my time is spend to make it in the cube shape, cause the inner layer very easily move... 

is there anything that have opposite effect from jigaloo?


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 3, 2009)

dueone said:


> yes there's a lot space in every layer...
> i can do U2 with one finger and one turn
> every time i solve it my time is spend to make it in the cube shape, cause the inner layer very easily move...
> 
> is there anything that have opposite effect from jigaloo?



Yea that "space" you have also happened to my 4x4 after I lubed it. I Ordered a mini qj 4x4 and im NOT going to lube it so it stays tight... Try washing your cube to get all the lube off and see if it is any better.


----------



## aditpatria (Sep 3, 2009)

eastsheen locks up too much...


----------



## aditpatria (Sep 3, 2009)

dueone said:


> hmm, i want to ask, my meffrets is to loose because of jigaloo...
> what should i do to make it more tight...
> can anyone help me?



buy a new one... and don't blame my jig-a-loo for your "kleweran" mefferts...

juan, i have a brand new mini qj, it feels good despite the "dangdut" stickers...


----------



## Steyler (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought an Eastsheen cause it was cheaper. But if you want to get one get the 'New Mini 4x4 Cube' off of cube4you. Its a mix of eastsheen size and mefferts awesomeness.


----------



## luke1984 (Sep 4, 2009)

Get a QJ brand mini 4x4x4 from Cube4you. They're the same size as eastheen but the mechanism of a meffert's. By far the best 4x4x4 ever.


----------



## pappas (Sep 4, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> Get a QJ brand mini 4x4x4 from Cube4you. They're the same size as eastheen but the mechanism of a meffert's. By far the best 4x4x4 ever.



They are really good. Also I think they're a tad smaller than an eastsheen. and they do get extremely good once broken in. I think the QJ mini 4x4 tops the mefferts and eastsheen. But it is all down to preference.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Sep 4, 2009)

QJ


----------



## luke1984 (Sep 6, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Get a QJ brand mini 4x4x4 from Cube4you. They're the same size as eastheen but the mechanism of a meffert's. By far the best 4x4x4 ever.
> ...



Could be, but it's not a noticable difference.
The stickers on the cube are of great quality but I don't really like the colors or the reflective layer. I'm going to get some cubesmith stickers for mine.


----------



## Regisiew (Sep 6, 2009)

Mini QJ is awesome, though if it has to be mefferts or eastsheen, obviously mefferts..


----------



## aditpatria (Sep 7, 2009)

just trying a little experiment...

replacing mini qj core ball with mefferts ball,, the results : meffert with mini qj ball become extremely loose, mini qj with meffert ball become extremely tight...


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 7, 2009)

aditpatria said:


> just trying a little experiment...
> 
> replacing mini qj core ball with mefferts ball,, the results : meffert with mini qj ball become extremely loose, mini qj with meffert ball become extremely tight...


That works? Very cool. I'm sure you could get good tension if you adjust the screw, but I imagine that it might lock up a lot.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > luke1984 said:
> ...



The QJ 4x4 is exactly the same size as eastsheen 4x4.
And the stickers are NOT of great quality..that's what I thought at first...but after few weeks of usage they start peeling like rubik's brand stickers..trust me on this


----------



## aditpatria (Sep 7, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> aditpatria said:
> 
> 
> > just trying a little experiment...
> ...



yes that works, but exactly as you said, adjusting the screw make the cube lock up a lot...


----------



## crazycubes57 (Sep 7, 2009)

i like eastsheen better because i dont like the giant tiles.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

@crazycubes: Both the mini QJ and regular QJ come without tiles. (but there is a regular QJ with tiles).


----------



## dueone (Sep 7, 2009)

aditpatria said:


> dueone said:
> 
> 
> > hmm, i want to ask, my meffrets is to loose because of jigaloo...
> ...



yes, i'm search for another alternatif than 'lembiru' and 'lemkuning'

i allready have an eastsheen stiker bought from jo to replace the mono QJ, so let see how "dangdut' is the sticker...


----------



## aditpatria (Sep 7, 2009)

dueone said:


> aditpatria said:
> 
> 
> > dueone said:
> ...



lembiru and lemkuning are the best way to fix your kleweran mefferts...


----------



## luke1984 (Sep 7, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > PAPPAS!!15 said:
> ...



Ok, but they're still better than Cube4You brand stickers...


----------



## RDT96 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a QJ 4x4x4 and I've tried a meffert's and I have a eastsheen.
Meffert's is definitely better. Even if you have small hands.


----------



## (R) (Sep 24, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Mefferts > Eastsheen
> 
> Pros
> -Does not lock up as much, Bigger, Does not pop
> ...



Amen Brother


----------

